# Wrapping Brisket



## SJWinter (Feb 8, 2020)

Hey, I'm very new to all this and have a question that I couldnt find a close enough answer to. 

I'm smoking a brisket, only my second, and I wanted to wrap it at 165 degrees. Unfortunately it got to temp earlier than I expected and I didnt wrap it until 177 degrees. Im letting it go to 200, will the wrap time matter?


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 8, 2020)

SJWinter said:


> Hey, I'm very new to all this and have a question that I couldnt find a close enough answer to.
> 
> I'm smoking a brisket, only my second, and I wanted to wrap it at 165 degrees. Unfortunately it got to temp earlier than I expected and I didnt wrap it until 177 degrees. Im letting it go to 200, will the wrap time matter?



That won't matter much, I don't wrap my briskets at all. But since your wrapping yours, it will be fine wrapped at 177. I would start checking it for probe tenderness at 195. Sometimes they don't get tender until 205-210, but other times they are done at 195. Each brisket is different.
Al


----------



## SJWinter (Feb 8, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> That won't matter much, I don't wrap my briskets at all. But since your wrapping yours, it will be fine wrapped at 177. I would start checking it for probe tenderness at 195. Sometimes they don't get tender until 205-210, but other times they are done at 195. Each brisket is different.
> Al


Thank you, that's great. I was a little worried.  I know I'm going to get the stall soon so I may get my head down for a couple hours as it's just coming up for 5am. The first one I did stalled forever about 189.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 8, 2020)

SJWinter said:


> Thank you, that's great. I was a little worried.  I know I'm going to get the stall soon so I may get my head down for a couple hours as it's just coming up for 5am. The first one I did stalled forever about 189.



That is a little strange, cause they usually stall around 165-170. But then I smoke mine at 270-280 & there is usually no stall at those temps.
Al


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 8, 2020)

Like Al said make sure you check the finish by  tenderness over exact finish temp. Prove shoukd slide in like it’s going in hot butter. I also like to put my finished wrapped brisket in a cooler stuffed with towels for an hour after it finishes prior to slicing.


----------



## sandyut (Feb 8, 2020)

Im with Al -  100% dont sweat it.  I dont wrap either, but i dont think the wrap temp is all that precise enough to matter.


----------



## gary s (Feb 8, 2020)

Good advice from Al.     Don't get all caught up in the stall, Temps very, and it doesn't matter. 
I have posted a lot of info on Briskets
At the bottom of this post click on "CLICK HERE"

Gary


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 8, 2020)

I just put one on the weber . I'll wrap at some point later tonight and finish in the oven . It'll be ready when I am for Sunday supper . 
This is my third one , and after the first ( and all the help and info I got ) this is the most fun , stress free cook I do . Enjoy .


----------



## SJWinter (Feb 8, 2020)

Just came out, took it out at 197 as the probe went through really easy. 3hrs in the cooler now. I'll post pics later


----------



## SJWinter (Feb 9, 2020)

I forgot to post pre slicing but it went down well with guests


----------

